# New separate gyno sub section



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

*Gyno*​
Hell yee help the people 654.55%Nope545.45%


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Seems to be a topic always coming up and would be nice for people to have just one forum for everything related.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

People already talk about tits in the male animal and adults lounge mate.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought as if you search for gyno or simular there are a load of topics even now just checked in pro-hormone forum first page 3 topics on gyno, test forum 2 topics, personal 3 topics it would be nice for people to have one area where they know they can look for help in their time of need


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

May be worth getting a mods view on it @Milky


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A good idea I think.

Would make it easier for those affected to find reliable info


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

@hackskii thoughts?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Whats wrong with using the search function, brings up plenty of threads on gyno.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

What would it be called

The man boob isle


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I personally think it could be a good addition. Keeps all the surgery threads together aswel then for quick reference


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

"The gyno of ukm" would seem to fit in with recent topics.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

PCT has it own forum... PCT, Gyno, Roids, Pro-Hormones all go hand in hand and each should have there own respected sub forum.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good idea IMO


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

@Mars


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

good idea...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

nope , not a good idea to create a specific sub forum with the sole intention of giving medical advise.

advise is already given in the other sub forums , creating one that is *specifically* for a medical condition in a non medical setting is asking for trouble as it could be assumed by people searching on the subject on the web that the information it contained is 100% correct and given by medical professionals.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if we did this for gyno then next thing it would be one for injecting then one for using orals etc......there is no need when this forum has a very good search engine.....


----------

